# Milnet.ca Subscriptions



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Aug 2005)

All,

I'm going to be out of town for a few weeks starting this Friday. Unfortunately that means I won't be able to ship Subscription shirts or coins again until September. If anyone is "on the verge" I can probably ship until tomorrow, but after that, unfortunately there will be a delay.

Sorry for the inconvenience, things will be back to normal in September!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Sep 2005)

All,

Due to popular demand, I've re-worked the Army.ca Registration system so that non-PayPal based registrations can now be accepted. I realize that PayPal is not acceptable to everyone, so there are now several alternatives.

Under the new system, Subscribers can purchase for one or more years of Subscription services by Certapay, cheque or money order. A week before the existing Subscription expires, members will get a reminder e-mail, allowing them to buy an additional year and maintain their subscription.

Details on Army.ca Subscriptions, and ordering information can be found here:

http://Army.ca/subscribe

If anyone has any questions, please let me know, and thanks to all Subscribers for your support - you keep Army.ca online!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## KevinB (3 Sep 2005)

Mike,

 My BMO electronic money transfer will not recognize the army@army.ca email.

I get:
Error 
 The email address is invalid. Please ensure that only one '@' symbol is in the address. Also, ensure that you include the '.' in the address, and at least one character should be on either side of the '@' and the '.'  
 The email address is invalid. Please ensure that only one '@' symbol is in the address. Also, ensure that you include the '.' in the address, and at least one character should be on either side of the '@' and the '.'


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Sep 2005)

Well that's odd. Any chance there were extra spaces in the address anywhere? Was it via Certapay? What about Mike@Army.ca? I assume that'd do the same thing.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (3 Sep 2005)

Um, Mike?

Am I blind?

I can't find an address on the subscription page to send a money order too.......


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Sep 2005)

Lance,

You can send it to me. I've got an old shirt and I scratched army.ca into a washer I found in the garage. I'll send you those. Oh yeah make the money order (certified please) out to Dave's Emporium and Dry Goods.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Sep 2005)

The address is tucked away under the Cheque line:

Mike Bobbitt
PO Box 412
Munster ON
K0A 3P0


Thanks
Mike


----------



## Lance Wiebe (3 Sep 2005)

I KNEW it had to be there.  I was looking for a four line address thingy.  Silly me.

I'll be sending a money order next week.  

Keep the t-shirt, I'll save you the exoense of shipping it down.  Maybe, some day if we meet, I'll grab one off of you.  Or beat the crap out of Dave and take his next time he comes to town.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Sep 2005)

All,

Testing shows that the current "bottleneck" for speed is the Internet connection that our server sits on. As more visitors find Army.ca, our overall speed decreases over time, and I expect this trend will continue.

We have the option of upgrading that connection to increase the speed by up to 33%. (Note that's the maximum, the actual increase may be less.) As you might expect, this upgrade is not free but I believe there is a way that we can enjoy the increased speeds.

With just 10 new Subscribers we will have enough to cover the cost of the connection upgrade.

I've often said that Subscribers are what allow Army.ca to not only stay online, but to improve as we move ahead. This is a perfect example of Subscriber support at work. As a subscriber, you're not only supporting Army.ca, but you also get a shirt and coin shipped to your door. Please see http://Army.ca/subscribe for additional details.

Thanks again for your support.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## ErorZ (4 Sep 2005)

Done, I should have done it a long time ago, but I am now a new subscriber.

Thanks for the great site!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Sep 2005)

Thanks ErorZ!


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Sep 2005)

I have renewed,

Come on people 8 more to go for the upgrade!!

dileas

tess


----------



## Burrows (4 Sep 2005)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I have renewed,
> 
> Come on people 8 more to go for the upgrade!!
> 
> ...



Thanks Tess!


----------



## -rb (4 Sep 2005)

Mr. Bobbitt, just emailed you an interac money transfer, and I must say I feel guilty for taking advantage of your services for so long!! Anyways, it's on the way but it asked for a security question that you may have to answer, if you need the answer PM me, although it should be pretty straight forward for a 'Canadian' to figure out 

cheers, and thanks for everything!


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Sep 2005)

I have been a part of the site for a year now(August 26, 2004, 21:51:29, to be exact) and it has been the best thing that I did, joining.

Leaste we can do to say thanks to MIke, the Staff, and all of the other posters!

dileas

tess


----------



## Old Ranger (4 Sep 2005)

Mike,
I'll be sending a cheque in the mail.
Where the heck is "Munster"

Are there XXL Black shirts available?
Do you need a few more $$'s for it?

Thanks Ben


----------



## Trinity (4 Sep 2005)

You know me....

The community was VERY good to the Breast Cancer thread/cause....

Please give me your pay pal info and I'll send what I can...

Blessings

Trinity

(official Padre of Army.ca???)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Sep 2005)

yukon: Thanks for the support, just need some extra info from you before I ship (see your e-mail for details).

Old Ranger: It's officially city of Ottawa, but on the outskirts.  I'm placing an order for more shirts on Tuesday and including XXL in that order... could be a couple of weeks before I have them in hand but I'll post an update when I do.

Thanks all!

Cheers
Mike


----------



## -rb (5 Sep 2005)

Just subscribed via certapay today with RBC and was pretty simple as long as you have online banking setup. Much easier for me as I don't have any cheques kicking around to set-up the pay-pal account

Question though Mike, is it instant deposit in to your account and are there any extra charges on your end for it?

thnks.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Sep 2005)

No charges on my end (unlike PayPal), it was dead easy.

Thanks


----------



## Lance Wiebe (6 Sep 2005)

Money order sent today, Mike.

As I stated earlier, hang on to the T-shirt.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Sep 2005)

Thanks Lance!


----------



## Old Ranger (9 Sep 2005)

How many more do you need?

Come on Troops, pitch in to help.

Look at all the experience you have access too.

Some of it might save your butt someday; in more ways than one.


----------



## pronto (9 Sep 2005)

C'mon all you lazy buggers out there. If I can do it, so can you! Lord knows I can be lazy too ....

Pronto

PS: Munster is nice!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Sep 2005)

I'm already getting the process started.


----------



## HERC (9 Sep 2005)

Mike,

How do I renew my subscription early to help out?  It is currently an automatic renewal.  How about a PayPal donation instead, is that easier?

Thanks,  Shayne


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Sep 2005)

Hi Shayne,

I appreciate that, but not really necessary. I'm not trying to bleed people dry, just make sure we have the resources to stick around for a bit.  As a subscriber, you're already helping out.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Fry (11 Sep 2005)

Thanks to the new payment system, I plan to send a money order once in basic. I think anyone who used this site even once should subscribe and give a little back. I've received nothing less than an entire wealth of knowledge here, great people with great insight.  A few tards here and there, but they're everywhere anyway, ha.

Support army.ca! Not only would you get a flashy blue icon near your name, you get some priveliges, and a T-Shirt/coin! now a days I pay 30bucks for a T-shirt anyway. A coin plus benefits kicks @ss!

I should become a salesperson for Mike  ^-^


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Sep 2005)

I'm currently waiting on a new shipment of coins, so mailout will be delayed by a week or two for new subscriptions. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Sep 2005)

Mike,
I have to head up that way Wednesday to Friday to park the summer toys, will bring my re-subscription money and I need some more shirts also.
.
So now for the big question, GOT BEER? ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Sep 2005)

Bruce, I always have beer. Drop in any time.


----------



## Burrows (13 Sep 2005)

Didn't you learn not to meet people you met over the interwebs?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Sep 2005)

It's too late, Bruce already knows where I live, so there's no point in stopping now.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Sep 2005)

Unless of course all you buy now is that Blueberry beer so that I get the hint and skedaddle....


----------



## -rb (15 Sep 2005)

Mike, just got word that I have a nice package waiting for me when I get home today...The girlfriend couldn't resist and had a peek, she said everything looks great and the new T-shirt will make a great nightie for her!!!...we'll have to mud wrestle over that part though ;D

Thanks again!


----------



## FastEddy (17 Sep 2005)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Just a few Mike, Who has access to the Mailing Addresses, Only you ? the MODs or Directing Staff ?.
> 
> I wouldn't relish certain characters turning up on my door step.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Sep 2005)

Only Mike.

He's a "one-man admin show".......


----------



## larry Strong (18 Sep 2005)

What is "Certapay", is it like PayPal?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Sep 2005)

As Bruce said, the subscription info is kept private, only I handle the details. Certapay is basically a way to e-mail money to someone, so long as it's to/from one of the major Canadian banks.


----------



## Infanteer (18 Sep 2005)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> I wouldn't relish certain characters turning up on my door step.



I'm not that ugly....


----------



## Burrows (18 Sep 2005)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> I wouldn't relish certain characters turning up on my door step.



Hold on let me get my Infanteer mask.


----------



## FastEddy (19 Sep 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> I'm not that ugly....




Actually you're one of the good guys.

Cheers.


----------



## 2BEFIT (21 Sep 2005)

:cheers: Hi MIKE. Did you get the new shipment of coins yet? I am still waiting to get my coin.
                        Thank you.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Sep 2005)

Thanks for your patience, I know it's been a wait already. The coins are being shipped this Friday, so I should have them early-mid next week. That means you should start receiving them late next week or early the week after.

Again, sorry for the delay... apparently the coins are shipped from overseas to the US to me to you.  :-\


----------



## condor888000 (21 Sep 2005)

Hey Mike, sorry to bother you, but you mentioned you were out of some sizes of shirt, I'm guessing you have them now and ship them out with the coin. I was just wondering if I was right or if I'd get the coin but still have to wait on the shirt?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Sep 2005)

Nope, the shirts are all restocked (see http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17070.0.html) so your shirt is coming as requested.


----------



## condor888000 (21 Sep 2005)

Alright Mike, thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## ArmeeChick (18 Oct 2005)

Hi can I purchase a subscription for another member besides myself?? I would like to purchase a subscription for my husband....I have his handle but not his password, nor do I want it...lol Some things are just better left unknown, that way I don't have to  kill him  ...LMAO  Anyways I would like to purchase a subscription for him as a christmas gift, can you tell me if this will be possible??
Thanks
ArmeeChick


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Oct 2005)

Hi ArmeeChick,

That's no problem at all. Just include a note indicating the user it's for and I'll make sure the subscription is set up properly.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## 2BEFIT (19 Oct 2005)

:cheers:  Hi Mike. I got my coin today. Thank you it is awesome.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Oct 2005)

Excellent, thanks for the support and patience in getting that last round out.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Mar 2008)

Just bumping this up as a reminder to those whom are sitting on the fence to help support Mike in the running of this great site........................its still a great deal.

[he's too nice to shill, but I'm not]

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Mar 2008)

Good timing Bruce, today I'm picking up more shirts, the first new ones in quite a while. I've got 30 tan Army.ca T-Shirts coming in... 10 Medium, Large and XL each.

I've updated the inventory count so new subscribers can place their orders and I'll ship once I pick up the shirts.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Mar 2008)

For those Mods who don't pay enough attention to detail  :-[  , where is the 'store" again?

EDIT: never mind, found it, top post on this page........


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Mar 2008)

http://army.ca/store/ 

Note to self: I need to update the inventory photos, they're pretty bland. Might be a good idea for another contest!


----------



## tree hugger (6 Mar 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I've got 10 tan Army.ca T-Shirts coming in , Medium....



Now I will subscribe!


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Mar 2008)

Hey Mike, ever think of getting different colored shirts? And what about those patches? :blotto:


----------



## Yrys (6 Mar 2008)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Hey Mike, ever think of getting different colored shirts?



What ? Not enough color for you in :
dar grey, tan, black ?  

Mike seems out of red ...


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Mar 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> What ? Not enough color for you in :
> dar grey, tan, black ?
> 
> Mike seems out of red ...


Red, white, blue, all that stuff.

Whoa I didn't really notice I said red white an blue like that


----------



## Yrys (6 Mar 2008)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Red, white, blue, all that stuff.



There may be an issue with "need to sell" 
for him to jhave those colours...



			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> (I'll have to sell nearly all of them to break even, but I sold the last batch, so I'm hoping it won't take *too* long.)


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Mar 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> There may be an issue with "need to sell"
> for him to jhave those colours...


Whoa, I never knew there were olive an black ones! Oh Mikeeee


----------



## Yrys (6 Mar 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> What ? Not enough color for you in :
> dar grey, tan, black ?



Olive might have become tan, but black is still black...

Are you trying to tell me you're not reading what I'm posting  :crybaby: ?


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Mar 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Olive might have become tan, but black is still black...
> 
> Are you trying to tell me you're not reading what I'm posting  :crybaby: ?


Hey I'm sick, don't blame me


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Mar 2008)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Hey I'm sick, don't blame me



From all the spaghetti?  :-X


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Mar 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> From all the spaghetti?  :-X


Haha nah, I've been sick for a few days now.


----------



## Yrys (6 Mar 2008)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Haha nah, I've been sick for a few days now.



Where is your internet mommy when you need her   ?


----------



## deedster (6 Mar 2008)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Hey Mike, ever think of getting different colored shirts? And what about those patches? :blotto:


We need a bandana too    Cheap but cheerful.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Mar 2008)

Yeah, patches are possibly next on the hit list... but this shirt order drained the bank accounts so I have to wait for things to build up a bit again. I did do a a few runs of various green colours... ironically military green is my least favourite of the bunch.

I don't do red any more as that was a special run to raise money for The RCR* wounded soldier fund. I couldn't sell a red shirt and make money off it, that's just wrong.

* Capitalized properly for Edward and Michael


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Mar 2008)

Ah thanks for the explanation Mike. I love my Red shirt, as well as my two others, an my two hoodies too  :blotto:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Mar 2008)

Still have an unopened box of 30 desert tan Army.ca shirts here if anyone's interested.


----------



## Yrys (18 Mar 2008)

XXL, I presume   ?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Mar 2008)

10 Medium
10 Large
10 XL
and 2 leftover XXL


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Mar 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Still have an unopened box of 30 desert tan Army.ca shirts here if anyone's interested.


Hmm, I may have to look into that in a few weeks. 

Ironic I'm wearing my tan one now ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Aug 2008)

Folks, now would be a good time to subscribe to Mr. Bobbitt's forum and show off those wonderful shirts in the  Army Run .......................and just think of the beers one could earn 'coining' the runners as they go by. :cheers:

Those that enjoy berusing this medium _should_ consider a subscription to help Mike offset the costs he entails. I know he does it as a labour of love but anything he makes on the subscriptions or  swag goes back into the site. [and raises my pay from one beer a yearto 3 every two years ;D]

Bruce


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Aug 2008)

Thanks Bruce, your timing is great! This month the funds are a bit low, and I was planning on posting a "subscriber drive" note myself today to see if I could drum up support.


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Aug 2008)

Their right folks. Being a subscriber had enhanced my life on here.

Plus I look mighty fine in the swag 


-Deadpan


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Aug 2008)

Mike,
Make sure the swag is around in two weeks.........


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Aug 2008)

Heh, don't worry I won't send it all out.


----------



## Bass ackwards (4 Aug 2008)

Question:
Are there ways to support the site financially other than (or in addition to) subscribing ? 

I got the impression from a post on another thread that you're barely breaking even on subscriptions what with shipping costs, costs of the coins and "swag", etc. 

If there's a way to simply donate money (via paypal or other means), I missed it.


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 Aug 2008)

Mike B will also accept direct contributions via his PayPal account to support the site.  Contact him by PM so that he knows your intention and what to expect.

While the site may break even on first time subscribers, it's the subsequent renewals that go directly to site support funding.

Mike


----------



## Bass ackwards (4 Aug 2008)

Thanks, Mike.

I sent a PM to Mike B. 

As I pointed out to him, I wonder if it wouldn't be a good idea to make such information a little more prominent, and with easy-to-follow instructions -for those of us who are riding the short bus on the information highway.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Aug 2008)

Bass ackwards said:
			
		

> Thanks, Mike.
> 
> I sent a PM to Mike B.
> 
> As I pointed out to him, I wonder if it wouldn't be a good idea to make such information a little more prominent, and with easy-to-follow instructions -for those of us who are riding the short bus on the information highway.



Its because Mike hates to make it appear that he's 'hustling'.........


----------



## Rheostatic (15 Mar 2009)

Any chance olive green t-shirts will be added to the list of subscription items again?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Mar 2009)

Most likely, but probably not for a while yet... we won't really have any cash reserves to draw on at the moment, but I'm trying to build some up so we can replenish inventory and address some (minor) looming hardware issues. Good to know what's in demand though, as it helps identify what we need next!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Lil_T (15 Mar 2009)

Hey Mike - if you could (when you do replenish your stock) let me know when you have smaller sized shirts (or perhaps something a little more fitted for the ladies). I'd love to get one.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Mar 2009)

Will do... and is that a CBLA flag? I remember seeing a variant of that roar past me on the mast of a Bison many years ago...


----------



## Lil_T (16 Mar 2009)

Thanks Mike   No, it's just a plain ol' Cape Breton flag.  Though I have seen the CBLA flags back home.


----------

